# upgraded to 12.2 release from 12.1 release.  kmod not working



## clawhammer (Nov 12, 2020)

I deleted the old kmod from pkg remove and installed the drm-kmod from ports but I'm still getting a panic when it tries to load it. I have an amd gpu.

If you want the log file can you tell me how to get it?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

Build graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports, the graphics/drm-kmod is a so-called meta-port, it does nothing of its own. Removing, rebuilding or reinstalling it does nothing.


----------

